# Used Runco CL-700



## ken505 (Dec 14, 2007)

I purchased a house which had a Runco CL-700 and Stewart LX 100 HD firehawk installed in it. I am tryingto find what these products are worth. I have someone interested in the projector and did not know where to find its current value. Any suggestions where I can find their values and best source to get them off my hands.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Runco CL-700 had a MSRP of $9,995 4 years ago. The problem is today you can buy a new projector with the same specs for under $1500. The CL-710 had the same price when new and one just sold on E-Bay for $1400.


----------

